# Raw feeding for the underweight dog



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am hoping the title of the thread catches the attention of those with underweight dogs. Most of you know our story but for those who don't, Jody was found tied to a stopsign in rural missouri. Our local GSD rescue picked her up and my family fostered/adopted her. She was pretty thin and even on good quality dog food she wouldn't gain weight. I spent hours researching EPI and SIBO really suspecting she had one or both of these. My vet wan't horribly concerned so I really did a lot of researching on various message boards and even started giving her therapeutic dosages of Tylan and Flaggyl (not at the same time). Neither of these medications helped and I was at my wit's end. 

My husband and I really turned to raw feeding out of desperation. During my first attempt at raw feeding Jody did gain weight but I could never get her stool just right. I now know I was overfeeding her and added new proteins way too fast. We went back to kibble for a few months and weight loss and large/soft stools. I tried raw feeding again and this time followed a simple menu given to me by the people here at DFC. The results are amazing. Jody has filled out and her once..maybe twice a day stool is small and firm. She is actually absorbing nutrients in her food. Today my husband told me Jody is "looking beefy" and that she is about at what her maximum weight should be. I wanted to jump up and down! It is such a relief to not worry about her and to know I am feeding her a species appropriate diet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it takes a lot to amaze me, especially when so many are against it and the ones for it treat raw as if it's the answer to almost everything...

but, in actuality, raw feeding has changed my dogs in objective ways...and if that's not science, i don't know what is.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the great post Tami!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Chalk another one up for raw!! :biggrin:


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

That's great!!

My two dogs are underweight having just got over 2 months of near constanct diarrhea. Diarrhea stopped as soon as the change to raw food started. My black dog, Jellybean, is still underweight as she's not all that happy (maybe sore gums) on the raw food. She's starting to eat it. My brown dog has gained enough weight that he looks like he's at his ideal weight again. It was a very worrisome summer, but we're on the right track now. 

So it's a pickme up to hear a success story!! Thanks!!

Carol


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

BrownStandardPoodle said:


> That's great!!
> 
> My two dogs are underweight having just got over 2 months of near constanct diarrhea. Diarrhea stopped as soon as the change to raw food started. My black dog, Jellybean, is still underweight as she's not all that happy (maybe sore gums) on the raw food. She's starting to eat it. My brown dog has gained enough weight that he looks like he's at his ideal weight again. It was a very worrisome summer, but we're on the right track now.
> 
> ...


Carol,

I really hope for success for Jellybean too. I just told my husband that worrying about Jody has been such a big part of this last year that I have to remind myself I now have a healthy dog.

I also have Tylan, Flagyyl, and probiotics in my cabinet/refridgerator and I have no idea what to do with them. 

*something I wanted to add to my post

I was a big believer in a good quality refridgerated probiotics and was faithful in giving them to Jody while on her kibble and raw diet. It seemed that everyone recommended it for underweight dogs or dogs with diarrhea. 
It never seemed to help and I stopped giving to her when I restarted the
raw food and she hasn't had any diarrhea. I don't think it ever helped her
and I think it actually made the problem worse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

My yellow Lab was rescued after being found chained outside 24/7 with very little water and almost no food for days. He was extremely thin. He weighed 56 pounds when rescued (normal weight range is 70 to 75 pounds). He was fostered and slowly started gaining weight but was always on the thin side. When I adopted him, he was 65 pounds. Still skinny, but seemed happy. He wasn't a very enthusiastic eater. I tried many things. But on the premade raw I feed him now, he has gained weight and is filling out. He is more enthusiastic now at mealtimes. And he has more energy. He looks great for a 7 year old Lab especially knowing where he came from.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when humans are starved and it becomes a way of life.....studies (especially after wwII) showed that food either stirred a forgotten memory to the point of gorging, or food did not stir that memory and food was sustenance, nothing more.

i suspect that dogs are also like that. i believe they do not forget, even after they become safe.....and food either becomes their heart's desire or a means to stay alive.

i also watch my own dogs who are evolving every month they are on raw and they are both rescues....from not so good circumstances, especially bubba.

they are still evolving, even six months later....i suspect, a year from now, they will digest great, look awesome, but their attitude toward food will pretty much remain the same...

they will both eat at different paces, different attitudes...but, the common denominator will be they will both eat. and finish. 

i keep saying to myself...patience...let their bodies heal from all that kibble and all that starvation or abuse or whatever got them unsafe to begin with.


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Jody'smom - Things are getting better. And I wasn't weighing what I was feeding her, because I thought why bother - she only eats one piece. But I weighed her chicken quarter and it's practically all she should eat. So since she's eating everyday, I'm not going to worry about it anymore. She is funny though - I'll give her her chicken - which she won't touch. So I throw it on the grass for her. She sits next to it, staring out at the world. He'll eat all of his food, whereupon he stays close to her drooling. She will then pick up her chicken and take it to her spot. Then she'll lick it, etc. After about 20 minutes she'll eat the whole thing. What a diva!!! 

Carol - things are looking up!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

personally, i think she's messin' with him LOL


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

:biggrin: I agree - that's what I meant by a diva - full of drama and nyyyyha nyyyyha :tongue: to you Toffee!!

She really plays him. One time she had taken his chicken and placed it on her right, and she had her own chicken on her left. She sat in the middle, staring off into space, knowing that he wouldn't dare try to take them from her. I mean come on!!!!  I didn't know dogs did this kind of thing!

Carol


----------

